# Emacs installation - after fresh FreeBSD 8.2 boot-only install



## sernioresque (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello, 

First, thanks for reading this post. 

*Problem:*

Doing a *make* inside /usr/ports/editors/emacs/ fails. 

*Things I've done to mitigate:*


I've tried to deinstall everything doing a *make clean*, then tried to reinstall. It fails on the port gobject-introspection. It exits with error 1. 

It seems to fail right after this point 


```
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
configure: error: Python headers not found
```

So I've tried inside Python *make deinstall clean* and *make && make install* again. 

I've also tried doing `$ cd /usr/ports/lang/python && make upgrade-site-packages`



```
=> gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/ftp.gnome.org/sources/gobject-introspection/0.9//gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2[/url]
gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2          100% of 1026 kB  399 kBps
===>  Extracting for gobject-introspection-0.9.12
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for gnome2/gobject-introspection-0.9.12.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for gobject-introspection-0.9.12
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for gobject-introspection-0.9.12
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on executable: flex - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on executable: bison - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on shared library: ffi.5 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on shared library: cairo.2 - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on shared library: intl - found
===>   gobject-introspection-0.9.12 depends on shared library: glib-2.0.0 - found
===>  Configuring for gobject-introspection-0.9.12
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... ./install-sh -c -d
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for nawk... nawk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd8.2
checking for Win32... no
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking whether cc understands -c and -o together... yes
checking how to print strings... print: not found
printf
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /usr/bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... /usr/bin/grep -E
checking for fgrep... /usr/bin/grep -F
checking for ld used by cc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... (cached) 262144
checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes
checking whether the shell understands "+="... no
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for objdump... objdump
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking for ar... ar
checking for strip... strip
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from cc object... ok
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking for objdir... .libs
checking if cc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for cc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC
checking if cc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes
checking if cc static flag -static works... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking if cc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes
checking whether the cc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... freebsd8.2 ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/local/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for flex... flex
checking lex output file root... lex.yy
checking lex library... -lfl
checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes
checking for bison... bison -y
checking for dlopen in -ldl... no
checking for the suffix of shared libraries... .so
checking for GOBJECT... yes
checking for GTHREAD... yes
checking for GIO_UNIX... yes
checking for SCANNER... yes
checking for FFI... yes
checking size of char... 1
checking size of short... 2
checking size of int... 4
checking size of long... 8
checking for GIREPO... yes
checking for gtkdoc-check... no
checking for gtkdoc-rebase... no
checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no
checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking fcntl.h usability... yes
checking fcntl.h presence... yes
checking for fcntl.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes
checking for working strtod... yes
checking for memchr... yes
checking for strchr... yes
checking for strspn... yes
checking for strstr... yes
checking for strtol... yes
checking for strtoull... yes
checking for backtrace... no
checking for backtrace_symbols... no
checking whether Python support is requested... checking whether /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version >= 2.5... yes
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 version... 2.6
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 platform... freebsd8
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for /usr/local/bin/python2.6 extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python2.6/site-packages
checking for headers required to compile python extensions... not found
configure: error: Python headers not found
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/devel/gobject-introspection/work/gobject-introspection-0.9.12/config.log",
(b) the output of the failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output.
Also, it might be a good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed
on your system (i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any
website, copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use
send-pr(1) with the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the
mailing list (gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing
lists are usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1
```


*Conclusion:*

I think it has to do with my Python but I just migrated to FreeBSD and I'm looking for someone to point me in the right direction. 

Thanks.


----------



## ahavatar (Jun 18, 2011)

After installing FreeBSD, get the updated port tree first by [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd] and proceed. From time to time, you need to update the tree by [cmd=]portsnap fetch udpate[/cmd]


----------



## sernioresque (Jun 18, 2011)

That didn't work. So I downloaded this file http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh and ran it. It suggested to do a [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]

Since it's a fresh install, I have no data to worry about and ran it. It's been working on it for like two hrs. I'll post if that fixes it. 

Thanks.


----------



## sernioresque (Jun 18, 2011)

sernioresque said:
			
		

> I downloaded this file http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh and ran it. It suggested to do a [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd]




That did it. Thank you all.


----------

